# Hasbean Ana Sora beans



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Anyone tried their Ana Sora beans?

I need to order some beans fairly soon and wondered if they would be on par with Drop's?

They work out at £35 for a Kilo including P&P


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

i loved them - the natural's

not tried the washed yet, this was in their top 3 of 2019 iirc

thread here also

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/48536-has-bean-ana-sora/


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/48327-hasbean-ane-sora/?do=embedhttps://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/48536-has-bean-ana-sora/?do=embed

Drinking them now in fact (natural, v60). Lovely!


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Thanks folks

Ordered 1kg Natural.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

they ran out of the natural 

had 2kg of them, went for a 3rd and they've gone. only washed now, any ideas what they're like?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

frustin said:


> they ran out of the natural
> 
> had 2kg of them, went for a 3rd and they've gone. only washed now, any ideas what they're like?


 They RAN OUT ? The washed is really good too


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

MildredM said:


> They RAN OUT ? The washed is really good too


 Yeah someone else somewhere said no more until much later in the year. Shame, we loved it. Found it very easy to work with too.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Was me, i contacted hasbean some weeks ago after the naturals went oos

Hasbean say not until september and the new crop now.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Aaaand it's back:

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/ethiopia-ana-sora-n


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

ordered 500g - some good memories of this one, hoping the same.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Couldn't get on with Hasbean at all.


----------



## cherryberrymango (Jan 25, 2020)

I ordered a bag myself after seeing the praise. I've never ordered from Hasbean before but the price and delivery time has been great 

What espresso recipe/ratio are people using? Am I best going with a 18g in > 36g out in 28-32 seconds? What about temperature? I tend to stick between 93-95C for my beans so far.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Just ordered 500g

One of my favourites last year.

Got too many beans now though! (you can never have too many beans?)🤣


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

Ordered a bag of these up today as past offerings have always been superb.

I think the first ever set of beans I got from HasBean were Ana Sora (back in 2016), a great introduction to their roasts.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried the HasBean Tanzania Burka Estate Natural ? Not usually a fan of H B but this sounds more to my liking .


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Had my first v60 today, beans roasted on 3/8. Smell from pack was great when opening, brewed 26g to 400ml which on reflection was a few grams too much, i was wired for about 2 to 3 hours lol.

Taste wise the parma violet was more pronouced than memory serves of the last batch i had in 2019. Enjoyed, cant wait to try again tomorrow.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

23g to 400ml in a v60 - much more pleasant and more blueberry today - yum

might treat myself to a 2nd cup of coffee today... rather than decaf for the rest of the day


----------

